# Are my kittens DLH?



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

When I first got Luna and Miel at 8 weeks they were fluffy, especially Luna. Now, I wonder since it's more like just more hair on the back, and their haunches. Are they true long hairs, medium hairs or will just lose that hair?
Thanks!
(Sorry I didn't have a good picture but I hope this helps)


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Adorable. All scruffy and cute. Have no answer for you, though


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just as a guess, that picture looks like possible medium hair. But I'm sure they can change a lot as they grow.


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks! Im starting to wonder if they are medium hair. Thanks Larsan, they are pretty cute if i say so myself


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Looks like medium haired to me.

That being said, technically there's no such thing as 'medium' haired, since it's just a variant of the way the long haired gene expresses. So, while they may appear 'medium haired' they are genetically long haired.

Also, with any cat that has a longer coat it can/usually does take 3 years for the coat to fully develop. Torri looked truly silly until she was about a year old, and she has a lovely medium coat now. Her mane fully filled in just before she hit 3 years,


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

librarychick said:


> So, while they may appear 'medium haired' they are genetically long haired.


I had no idea about this, good info thanks!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I would definitely say long-haired! In my experience, it takes long-haired animals almost a year to develop their full coat, and in some dog breeds (like Pomeranians) their coats are still developing until and sometimes beyond 2 years of age, so I'm sure it is possible in some cats as well.

My Ellie is a long-haired Persian and she was just sort of poofy as a kitten, but now at 11 months her coat nearly touches the ground.

Your kitties are absolutely adorable, by the way!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think she'll turn out to have long hair.

When I brought Charlee home, she was a spikey little thing



Who would have thought she'd turn out so fluffy!


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh wow, I'm actually surprised to hear that it can take quite some time to grow out the fur. Thanks for the responses! I can definitely see how your Charlee has changed, what a beautiful coat. 

And Mandy and Ellie, your Ellie is just adorbs  I'm really excited to see how these two will change. 9 months to go haha.


----------

